# Todays Score!!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

2 boxes of 2003 Torano Tributes, 1 Box of 2004 Torano Tributes and a jar of Tat blacks...not a bad day at all!!! 

Good night now!

Bigfoot


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn Brian!! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Damn Brian!! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


What David said...:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

wow!! those blacks look to good to be smoked


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate you:lol:

Nice score!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ahhahajd;hl;skhaskha WTTTTTTFFFFFFFFF

wow.... incredible


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam Brian you hit the Mother Load:dribble::dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok that is one of the best finds I've seen in a long time, I bow to you my friend


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oh man, talk about cigar pr0n.... :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Tat blacks :dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Not a bad days work for the Foot-
Now about those blacks ...............


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't you work for Torano and CAO??? That was great of them to send you a few boxes as their rep.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Show Off.............


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now this makes me upset--you just ruin my day and you pissed me off---At least your happy!

LOL

Can I have the boxes when your done so I can smell them!!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

OH Snap!!! I saw the Toranos and was like.. wow.. and then I saw the Tats and was like WOWOWOWOWOW!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Did I mention that you are my new best friend?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dude your killing me. those tributes are amazing smokes! And the tat black i had was awesome! totally jealous bro.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Beats the hell out of anything *I* got today!


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

dude your insane


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Don't you work for Torano and CAO??? That was great of them to send you a few boxes as their rep.


I wish they sent them to me....walked into a shop that had them and made a trade  good times!


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

WoW! bEST SCORE IN A WHILE. . . 

wanna trade Bigfoot? Id love some of those 02, 03 tributes. . .
And the blacks. . . wow


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

SWEEEEEEETT!!!! Where the hell'd you find a full jar of Tat blacks for sale? I'm having a hard time finding just 1!! LMAO!!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

and i though i had a good pick up today...


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome...............*NUFF said*


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow Brian...that was quite a score!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

All I got today was a tank full of gas.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

holy cow - you lucky %$#$##$ :dribble::dribble::dribble:......that's awesome, enjoy those incredable smokes!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a BIG truck if you need help with that heavy haul. Great score my BOTL:helloooo:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Now this makes me upset--you just ruin my day and you pissed me off---At least your happy!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Can I have the boxes when your done so I can smell them!!!!!


I'm with Paul!!!


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Them look NICE.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

damn... go brian. awesome stuff


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

NOT A BAD DAY!!!!!!!!!!!

I think you could have said "I HAD THE BEST FREAKING DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

What a score!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Brian, this looks really great!! Even the boxes are great looking!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul......enjoy


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

All I can say Brian is HOLY $h|t man!!! Awesome pickup!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!! I just spewed coffee all over my computer


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know what's better.. your smokes or your food/drink..

awesome p/u!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL- All I got at work was no sleep... and the box pressed villager I smoked is like a hamburger compared to that filet mignon... :dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! Nice grabs :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I think i just wet myself wow,i didn't know you could even get the 03 Tributes anymore!I would love to get a box of those :biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else above me has said!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I only dream about having enough money to spend on cigars like that.

Bravo.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------

